# Cronjob mit Ausgabe Console



## dadom110 (20. Dezember 2006)

HuHu...

hab einen Cronjob installiert. der sieht so aus:


```
00 22 * * 0-4 dadom wget -c -i ~/downloads/download.list
```

Nun startet er das Programm, allerdings die ganzen Anzeigen die wget erzeugt, speichert er mir nur in der log glaub ich, bzw schickt mir dafür eine Mail.

Würde das gerne so haben das die Downloadanzeige (die erscheint wenn man manuel wget benutzt) auf meiner aktiven  ( oder irgendeiner) Konsole erscheint, damit ich sehen kann was er gerade läd und das abbrechen könnte. 

Benutzt Suse und KDE falls das wichtig ist

Danke erst mal
Dom


----------



## Joerg66 (22. Dezember 2006)

hi,
eine schnelle Vermutung, aber muesste nicht sewas wie:
 xterm -e wget ..........
funktionieren ?
Gruss Joerg


----------

